
Show HN: Using GraphQL to publish REST-like endpoints (WP plugin) - leoloso
https://github.com/GraphQLAPI/graphql-api-for-wp/blob/master/docs/en/modules/persisted-queries.md
======
jun-e
I have seen that WPGraphQL also has an extension for persisted queries, but I
haven't used it. Is this one different?

